# Ilicic è della Fiorentina



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

La *Fiorentina *non si ferma più. Dopo Mario Gomez, la società viola *ha acquistato anche Ilicic* dal Palermo. Costo dell'operazione: *10 milioni* di euro. In queste ore si sta discutendo sulle modalità di pagamento. Lunedì prossimo il giocatore sarà a Firenze per visite mediche e firma.

Gazzetta


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

A me come giocatore non e mai piaciuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2013)

Il ragionamento dei viola potrebbe anche essere:
Ljajic-Gomez
Ilicic-Rossi

Comunque rendiamoci conto di quanti soldi spendono *tutti*(Juventus, Fiorentina, prossimamente Napoli e Roma e Lazio sembrano essere sulla strada di farlo)mentre noi siamo nell'immobilismo più totale, per noi fare mercato è possibile soltanto cedendo qualcuno, come le piccole, non meritiamo la CL e non meritiamo di stare in una posizione di classifica così alta.


----------



## Graxx (12 Luglio 2013)

è quello che dico io da tempo...tutti ma proprio tutti spendono...noi invece...che desolazione


----------



## Dexter (12 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento dei viola potrebbe anche essere:
> Ljajic-Gomez
> Ilicic-Rossi
> 
> Comunque rendiamoci conto di quanti soldi spendono *tutti*(Juventus, Fiorentina, prossimamente Napoli e Roma e Lazio sembrano essere sulla strada di farlo)mentre noi siamo nell'immobilismo più totale, per noi fare mercato è possibile soltanto cedendo qualcuno, come le piccole, non meritiamo la CL e non meritiamo di stare in una posizione di classifica così alta.


ma noooooooo che dici...c'è la crisi...  guarda che siamo solo al 12 luglio...ci muoveremo sicuramente...Mertens è un olandese scarso,Gomez non vale niente...Poli acquisto top mercato...W Kakà e Galliani...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Luglio 2013)

cedono jovetic e ljajic, il primo subito, il secondo potrebbe arrivare da noi stile montolivo ma mi auguro che arrivi subito..vogliono fare ilicic trequartista con rossi e gomez di punta


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento dei viola potrebbe anche essere:
> Ljajic-Gomez
> Ilicic-Rossi
> 
> Comunque rendiamoci conto di quanti soldi spendono *tutti*(Juventus, Fiorentina, prossimamente Napoli e Roma e Lazio sembrano essere sulla strada di farlo)mentre noi siamo nell'immobilismo più totale, per noi fare mercato è possibile soltanto cedendo qualcuno, come le piccole, non meritiamo la CL e non meritiamo di stare in una posizione di classifica così alta.



Il mercato si fa negli ultimi sette giorni, se non lo sai sei il classico fenomeno da Football Manager


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Luglio 2013)

Non è mai stato un granchè, però le capacità non gli mancano. Potrebbe anche fare il salto di qualità e fare bene chissà.


----------



## iceman. (12 Luglio 2013)

Boh questi hanno speso quasi 30 milioni..e non hanno venduto né ljiajc né jovetic, probabile lo faranno eh , noi invece se cediamo un big, 3\4 del ricavo tutti a bilancio.....vediamo comunque se l'anno prossimo andiamo sul podio...son curioso di sentire cosa dirà il gallo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni però...


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Luglio 2013)

"Gli altri sono tutti fermi".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] : che dici adesso? Tutti vendono prima di acquistare? Sei ancora di questo avviso? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Gli altri sono tutti fermi".


"Il calcio italiano è in crisi"

Juventus: Tevez, Ogbonna.
Fiorentina: Gomez, Ilicic, Joaquin.
Roma: Benatia, probabile Strootman.
Inter: Belfodil, Icardi. 
Il Napoli ha già preso Mertens e Callejon, venderà Cavani, ma comprerà ancora ovviamente. 

Milan: Poli, Vergara.... trova le differenze...


----------



## SololaMaglia (12 Luglio 2013)

A 10 milioni è un furto però!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] : che dici adesso? Tutti vendono prima di acquistare? Sei ancora di questo avviso?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ho detto che cedono per acquistare (che poi acquistano prima non cambia nulla a bilancio), infatti stanno trattando la cessione di Jovetic col City e ci sarebbe già l'accordo per 32 mln. Da lì prenderanno i soldi, suvvia. Poi la Roma sta cedendo Marquinhos per 30 mln e con quei soldi ha preso Strootman e Benatia. Il Napoli spenderà i soldi di Cavani. Non cambia assolutamente nulla a bilancio se prima acquistano e poi cedono. Esclusa ovviamente la Juve, che ha un budget proprio, seppure non è nulla di che.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Giocatorino, poca roba.


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Se Poli viene considerato un ottimo acquisto,Ilicic lo è a maggior ragione.
E' un giocatore con ottimi colpi che nel contesto Fiorentina ci sta alla grande.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2013)

davanti ad un mercato che sta portando nelle prime 6 squadre, noi esclusi, ottimi giocatori, spero che la dirigenza rossonera si metta una mano sulla coscienza.
Si rischia grosso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Come riporta di Marzio *Ilicic *è un giocatore della *Fiorentina*, al *Palermo *andranno *9 milioni + 1 di bonus.*


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Rossi e Ilicic sono delle belle scommesse, la Fiore ha fatto bene a fare questi colpi, al limite giocano Cuadrado e Ljajic.

Lo sloveno poi gioca anche da trequarista, quindi hanno diverse soluzioni tattiche.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

10M son troppi visto che il Palermo è in B a mio avviso

Il talento c'è senza dubbio, ma è molto molto un'incognita. Certo che se esplode fanno un colpaccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2013)

niente da fa...questi hanno più soldi di noi...e di tanto


----------

